# ALMATY.KZ



## johnyt (Dec 26, 2006)

so very nice city, i was for 15 yearsin this city


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Lovely Almaty. Although the video of massacre of Turkish workers in Kazhakstan has terrified us. It was highly publicized in US news that almost everyone has negative perception about the country.


----------



## pallo82 (Sep 18, 2004)

Very nice country i plan to visit sometimes. I am not happy though about the fact that Russian is still the prevalent language in Kazakhstan. I think the government should do more to promote Kazakh language and encourage people to speak it ahead of Russian, It s a matter of national identity


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

A few new photos in the bunch, thanks -saved them. Btw, Borat was a clear criticism towards Americans and anti-semites.. And hopefully you dont think, that you cant find thousands of villages like that in Kazakhstan. Almaty looks great though.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL, sorry for a second post, but i have just read a couple of posts on tourist sites, that people went to Almaty to search for "Borat lookalikes", so actually it boosted the tourism! :rofl:


----------



## balamir (May 26, 2006)

turkish and kazak brothers


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

impressive ... vry nice










where did ya gt this 4m....... ??? more lyk pakistani


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

egramsbergen said:


> Lots of world records in ice speed skating were broken here. In fact, it is this skating ring that made Almaty (or Alma Ata, as it was then called) world famous in the Netherlands in the 1980's and 1990's.


im currently trying to design a roof and give this venue a makeover...but its quite tough...u have the mountains and the height ..but ill see what i end up with...maybe u guys can advise me


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

WolfHound said:


> Cool so when are the olympics and when are the caspian sea projects going to begin and where can I hear news about it?


Construction of sport facilities for 2011 Winter Asian Games will began this year. Caspian Sea Resort project is huge, dont have pictures for now, the only thing i know that there will be presentation in London soon to attract invesments.


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

Pictures of Almaty celebrating new 2007 year by Kirill076


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

Pocholo said:


> Lovely Almaty. Although the video of massacre of Turkish workers in Kazhakstan has terrified us. It was highly publicized in US news that almost everyone has negative perception about the country.


this massacre was a shame on one hand but on another Agip, TengizChevrOil and other companies were obliged by the government to pay the same wage to local and foreign workers of the same level.


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

Evening Almaty - photo by Maxim Pushkarev


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, fireworks looks nice, and looks like fake, makes it more nicer



Artiom1979 said:


> Pictures of Almaty celebrating new 2007 year by Kirill076


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

pallo82 said:


> Very nice country i plan to visit sometimes. I am not happy though about the fact that Russian is still the prevalent language in Kazakhstan. I think the government should do more to promote Kazakh language and encourage people to speak it ahead of Russian, It s a matter of national identity


sure, you are right, but it is as it is and if you'd know better the situation in KZ u would never speak like this. Anyway according to KZ Constitution kazakh language is official language and russian is the official language of international communication, and all documents should be doubled in russian. Believe me its not so bad. It is how it is.


----------



## Sashka (Jun 1, 2006)

to pallo82: 

Sure, and as next all the Russians and Germans, etc. in Kazakhstan have to become muslims, right? 

So don`t talk bullshit, when you`re not happy with something next time


----------



## pallo82 (Sep 18, 2004)

Sashka please go and learn English i didn't understand one single word of what you have said. I am talking about national language, i have never mentioned religion given that i am against all religions


----------



## Sashka (Jun 1, 2006)

pallo82 said:


> Sashka please go and learn English i didn't understand one single word of what you have said. I am talking about national language, i have never mentioned religion given that i am against all religions


Sorry for my English...but I'm too busy with learning the kazakh language, you know? :wallbash:


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful pictures! It's a shame that the fascination with the beautiful apple town on this page has already been spoiled by a couple of racist remarks. :bash:


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

What a beautiful city, very modern and great architecture, I don't know why it is still not running to host the 2014 Winter Olympic Games, it is a great candidate. Greetings from Guatemala!!!


----------



## hanys (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice setting wonderful mountains. I've always wanted to live so close to the Peaks. But the city itself is awful. The MOCKBA HEROES monument, how can You still have it? Don't like the chaos and kitsch architecture in a style of GAZPROM headquarters MOSCOW.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

hanys said:


> The MOCKBA HEROES monument, how can You still have it? Don't like the chaos and kitsch architecture in a style of GAZPROM headquarters MOSCOW.


It seems, you hate all that looks like Moscow.:sly:


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Fireworx*



Thaaron4 said:


> wow, fireworks looks nice, and looks like fake, makes it more nicer


I believe it's the celebration of the New Year or other National holiday. People in Almaty like to celebrate them this way. 

Wonderful shots!!! THX


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

How come they don't help Hazaras?


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

How cold is it usually in the days in the winter time in Alma-aty?


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

best ever skyline photo of Almaty!!!!
photo by Dizzyk

scroll ------------------------------


----------



## Nurik (Sep 8, 2007)

Almaty at night. 
Photo by Dizzyk


----------

